# Health Insurance



## mnichael (Oct 9, 2009)

My wife and I are hoping to move to KL next year from London to live and be near family. We hope to come under MM2H and are yet to apply. We have been researching health insurance for people in their 50's and are finding quotes very expensive. Does anyone know of reasonable alternatives ?. Would be very grateful of some advice.


----------

